# Choosing a name!



## Stephi

This probably sounds very trivial but I feel its blocking me from
moving forward, but I have been trying to think of a name for my
photography business as I am really going to go for it this year.

My problem is I feel my name is too long to call my business by my
actual name and that my surname is quite rare and no-one can spell it
when you say it to them! 

I was wondering what other people thought about this? Should I call it
by my name or carrying on trying to think up other original and quirky
names? - clearly some of my business name choices have been good
because they have all been taken lol! - any suggestions would be very welcome.

Thanks everyone 

p.s I do all sorts of photography so don't really want a name that restricts me - like using a name that sounds like I just doing stock, portraiture, landscapes etc

I also am into moving image making so if I could have a name which incorporated that in that would be good, but probably asking to much! lol


----------



## Eldrich

How about "Moving Pictures"

a play on words


----------



## Village Idiot

Shooting Children Photography
We Shoot U Photo!
The Picture Person
Guy With Camera Company
Flash Point Photo
Stop! Or we'll shoot Photography?


----------



## Big Mike

If your name doesn't work...how about initials or just parts of your name?

StephiPhoto
Photos by Stephi


----------



## nmerrick

Hi Stephi

I'm not sure what your full name is, so I can't add anything about using your last name., but what about something like "Photography by Stephi"?

I have an aversion to words like "shoot" - for me, it just doesn't convey an image of high-end, quality photography. One studio here in the US felt they had to change their name from "kid shooters" after the Columbine shootings, and it took them a long time to recover their business!

Hope you come up with something that works for you.

Nigel


----------



## bigtwinky

Going along what was already said, you can use your initials (SxPhotography), or maybe use part of your first and part of your last name (SteJoPhoto) if it works.

My wife started her company and she was in a similar situation and a mix of her two names worked well.

Do you have a nickname you can use?
Do you speak other languages that you can draw on for inspiration?  Translate words like Image, Picture, Motion, Moment or what not.


----------



## TheOtherBob

I agree with the suggestions above about shortening or using part of your name -- there must be some combination that sounds great.  For example, if you and your spouse's names were Blimie and Herman...


----------



## Stephi

Thank you for all the suggestions, to answer a few of your questions, I'm not sure i can combine my name my first name is stephanie and my surname is teece. -lots of e's! 

My initials st are already taken as stphotography and other variations.

I don't have many nicknames - other than the variations you can do on my first name, I am known as phoenix on a few sites but phoenix photography is taken, and also i live in Devon and there is a phoenix devon place here so can't even work with that! lol


----------



## Flash Harry

Southwest photography


----------



## firefly72

How about numbers? Like your telephone number, house number, birthdays, etc. 
Like 101 Photography. LOL


----------



## Phranquey

Another thing to consider is if you are wanting to set up a web site to go with your business.  If you are, do some checking to see if your business name happens to have the domain available.

And, don't lose too much sleep over it.  Write down your ideas in a notepad as they pop into your head, then go back to them later.  Add to the list, cross ones out you don't like later, etc.  It will come to you.  This is a very personal choice, and can actually be one of the more important business decisions you make.
My wife started her own candle business not too long ago, and it probably took her a good two months to decide on a business name that had a domain to match.


----------



## Stephi

someone emailed me yesterday with the idea of 'experteece' as an idea for a name, i think its quite clever  what do you guys think?


----------



## Stephi

If the domain name was just to be my name do you think that would work? ie www.stephanieteece.co.uk
I realise it dosn't say what i do, but equally leaves it open for me to do photography and moving image? and also various types of photography?


----------



## CrimsonFoxPhotography

Stephi said:


> If the domain name was just to be my name do you think that would work? ie www.stephanieteece.co.uk
> I realise it dosn't say what i do, but equally leaves it open for me to do photography and moving image? and also various types of photography?


 
 I think your original point was correct that people may have trouble spelling your name.  Word-of-mouth is a big part of photography marketing, so you may not want to rely on the grapevine to teach people the proper spelling of your last name.  Both the idea that you list here and the "experteece" idea are nice, but you may lose some prospectives who can't figure out how to get the spelling right.

For me, I like to pull inspiration for name from all over the place.  I'd turn to photography terms whether esoteric or not (like, Latent Image), or look to mythology (for example, who is the god of light in various cultures?, what about other gods, goddesses, and mythological characters), or movie characters and fictional movie places or name that fit, or name it after someone else close to you.  Inspiration comes in all forms; don't worry much...it will come to you.


----------



## C.Lloyd

Village Idiot said:


> Shooting Children Photography
> We Shoot U Photo!
> The Picture Person
> Guy With Camera Company
> Flash Point Photo
> Stop! Or we'll shoot Photography?


 
Not too sure about all the "shooting" references... and of course, here in the U.S. people seem to have a bit of an aversion to anything with reference to shooting children... 

Guy with the camera... hmmm... I've heard of "Two Men And A Truck" Moving company, so why not?!


You could also make up something that sounds expensive but is a non-word... like Hagen-Daz ice cream. Not a name, not a word, but sounds foreign and expensive...

Or maybe a play on your last name that is easier to remember?  Tikki Photography?   Touch Photos? Este or Estee Photography (the spelling out of your initials)?


----------



## inTempus

C.Lloyd said:


> Not too sure about all the "shooting" references... and of course, here in the U.S. people seem to have a bit of an aversion to anything with reference to shooting children...
> 
> Guy with the camera... hmmm... I've heard of "Two Men And A Truck" Moving company, so why not?!


I think you almost made the connection.  His suggestions were obviously tongue in cheek.  :mrgreen:

I chuckled when I read "shooting children photography".

I like "Let Me Shoot You, Photography" personally.   That or "That's it I'm shooting you, Photography".  That way you can avoid the whole shooting children thing.


----------



## C.Lloyd

I'm always feeling sorry for the person that has to write out a check to these businesses with the tongue-in-cheek names!

PAY TO THE ORDER OF: That's It I'm Shooting You, Photography  

"now, is that all capitalized? Can you spell 'photography' for me please..."


----------



## ngaulin

how about your first name/middle name - photography or photographer. 
effective and trusting is the key.


----------



## KD5NRH

Just call it "Bearer."  It makes the checks people write you so much easier to deal with.


----------



## LarissaPhotography

I'd say this sounds like a good time to get all your ideas down on paper.  Start with writing down all the related words you can thinkn of (your name, photography related words, etc).  Then try to combine any combination of these words to see what works and what's already taken.


----------



## m2v

StephiPhoto sounds simple and professional with strong self confident. The spirit of the establishment relies on Stephi, not any other fancy tricks. Afterall, you have to be supported by really good and convincing portfolio - yes, Stephi is the One for the job.


----------



## chadsdphoto

I'm always keeping lists of name ideas - for the band I never played in, for the business I never started, for the book I never wrote, etc.

When it came time to have my own photo blog a combination of all of those ideas finally hit me. After that, variations of it keep popping into my head as well.

I like having some part of the business name say photography or imaging in some way. If customers have to wonder what "StephiShoots" means they are more likely to turn to a different ad that they do understand. Is that gun shop or a basketball-themed restaurant?

So if it was me I'd write down all the potential photography related terms I could think of and then start combining them with your name and/or anything else catchy you've come up with.


----------



## greenfin1

well its can be 

"Shoot you Down"


----------



## C.Lloyd

KD5NRH said:


> Just call it "Bearer." It makes the checks people write you so much easier to deal with.


 

All my friends just call me "Cash"....


----------



## visualpoetry

I like StephiPhoto, like others have said.
And the experteece is cute, too. I dont know that I'd use it as a title, but maybe a slogan or something.


----------



## Dagwood56

I like experteece! "experteece Photography" --- has a nice ring to it!


----------



## Stephi

Thank you everyone, you have definitely given me more to think about, and I like some of the ideas that people have come up with, and they have given me some ideas on how I may go about choosing the name


----------

